# Dwight Howard says desire for championship could lead him away from Lakers



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Dwight Howard says desire for championship could lead him away from Lakers*



> Dwight Howard came to the Los Angeles Lakers because he felt he had a better chance to win an NBA title with that team. But the Lakers stumbled out of the gate and sit at 8-9 overall, in third place in the Pacific Division behind Golden State and the Clippers. That start had Howard suggesting recently the *he might be willing to leave Los Angeles* if he thinks he's more likely to win a title somewhere else.
> 
> "So I want to do it the best that I can and I’m going to take everything in I can to get what I can out of the NBA. Which, for me, is winning a championship," Howard said. "So if I have to play on another team or do whatever I have to do to get one, that’s my goal. This is my passion, so I’ll continue to fight."
> 
> Howard is averaging 18.7 points and 11.3 rebounds per game this season. The Lakers return to action against Houston on Tuesday.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

he's jus talkin.

The Lakers have...what...16 championships?

**** outta here.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Translation: "Ship Pau's ass out of town to get me a sidekick for when Kobe retires"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Shut up Dwight. 

I want to like this guy, I badly do. But that's hard to do when he annoys the shit out of me. He's always whining about something.

Who honestly thinks there is any chance he signs elsewhere?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I mean, if Atlanta clears its books and can team him up with Chris Paul and Al Horford(or whoever they can get for Horford and picks)? There's a chance he won't risk going through another rebuilding process during his prime.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah I think he's a good kid but he needs to shut the **** up and work on his damn game make a free throw occasionally and actually dominate the offensive boards more often block a few more damn shots.

he should murder a Vucevic or whatever his name is and now this damn whining. 

come on Dwight seriously man.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah I think he's a good kid but he needs to shut the **** up and work on his damn game make a free throw occasionally and actually dominate the offensive boards more often block a few more damn shots.
> 
> he should murder a Vucevic or whatever his name is and now this damn whining.
> 
> come on Dwight seriously man.


True. 

After a game where Howard left that Vujecic guy have a 17-12-4 game on his ass, and after seing Orlando humilliating his dumbass fouling him without the ball at halfcourt he's talking this crap? 

Moron.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hit a ****ing free throw first, Dwight...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Oh, it'll be fine once they trade Gasol for Kevin Love. Nothing bad ever happens to the Lakers.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I am going to echo what some others have said.

If Dwight wants to win so bad he should work on his free throws.

There are young children that shoot free throws better than him. It's pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight's not going anywhere.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

At the end of the day, it's all about the money.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Oh, it'll be fine once they trade Gasol for Kevin Love. Nothing bad ever happens to the Lakers.


As opposed to the Celtics, whose management bungled for 20 years and made them unwatchable?

Come on, sounds like bitter dregs to me. Have the team you follow look in the mirror before you go complaining about how Laker management has managed to make the team competitive year in and year out.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Instead of chatting up nonsense after the game, Dwight, how 'bout you practice some free throws?

This guy is a ****ing buffoon. Unfortunately, we traded our psycho handicap-parking snatching nutcase for him. Not sure who I want less on the team now.

Entertaining, anyway.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ron said:


> As opposed to the Celtics, whose management bungled for 20 years and made them unwatchable?


More like 10. To be fair, the Celtics would have been very competitive in the 1990's if not for injuries to Bird, McHale, Radja, and more, and the deaths of Len Bias and Reggie Lewis.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hope Dwight realizes that he can win a title here if he starts playing like he wants one. Does he expect to go somewhere and just get handed one because he's Dwight Howard? He's been so underwhelming this year. Jodie Meeks has shown more fire than him.

EDIT: That's a big plus for Jodie Meeks, though. Love this guy - he's a keeper.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Gotta keep the big dog fed. He will have greater motivation if you keep him active, which is something dantoni has been failing at.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Is this what we are going to hear all season from DH? I'm tired of his mouth already. Shut up Dwight and hit the gym and practice your FTs. Overrated idiot.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

trade him now


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We'll give you Haslem, Miller, James Jones, and Chalmers for Howard and Hill. 

In reallity that's probably a great trade for the lakers, especially how D Antoni system works. three great 3 point shooters, including a PG who plays very well in playoffs.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:|


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Gotta keep the big dog fed. He will have greater motivation if you keep him active, which is something dantoni has been failing at.


Yea, 2 shots less a game than his highest average is criminal! Sure Orlando sucked and Dwight was the unquestioned main option (and in reality the only option). Sure he now plays with Kobe who is yet again leading the league in points per game, and other players who take a decent amount of shots per game compared to the guys he played with in Orlando. But those are just facts. And who cares about facts.


Excuses. Now that's where its at. 

Its not Dwights fault. Its the coaches fault. Its somebody elses fault.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> We'll give you Haslem, Miller, James Jones, and Chalmers for Howard and Hill.
> 
> In reallity that's probably a great trade for the lakers, especially how D Antoni system works. three great 3 point shooters, including a PG who plays very well in playoffs.


Don't say we like you rep the heat, Lebron bandwagoner.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight is such a douchebag. 

Dwight should sign with the Texas Legends. I'm pretty with a core of Dwight, Chris Douglas-Roberts and Melvin Ely they can win _multiple_ D-League titles even with his half-hearted effort and 50% FT percentage.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

His mouth has gotten him criticism over the last couple years. Players are much more likeable when they don't talk.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Gotta keep the big dog fed. He will have greater motivation if you keep him active, which is something dantoni has been failing at.


FOH, he's supposed to be a pro.

Howard doesn't even rotate half the time. He only plays D when he feels like it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

like Kobe


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Pacers Fan said:


> More like 10. To be fair, the Celtics would have been very competitive in the 1990's if not for injuries to Bird, McHale, Radja, and more, and the deaths of Len Bias and Reggie Lewis.


those are 20 year old issues - Larry was 35 in 92, McHale was 34 so injuries or no they were'nt going to be competitive much longer one way or another

and then came Pitino and the ice age that followed - compromise andd call it 15 years worth of poor decisions


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dwight appears to be just going through the motions out there. Im not sure if the losing is getting to him or if he is still recovering, but he doesnt look like the same player he used to be. I think we need to have a game where he gets like 20 shots, to try and get him re-engaged.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

His offense isn't what's hurting the team. Its the "I'll try hard this play, but I'm taking the next 3 off." defense he's playing.


He's not injured, he's ****ing lazy. He got to LA and expected a free ride.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

He is definitely not controlling the defense the way he could be. Part of that is the lakers defense is so porous, and our rotations non existant, that he has to basically go one on two in the paint against a guard and a big. It makes him look bad, but that is not his fault.

Still, he doesnt look engaged every play like you said. I think a solution might be to get him a ton of touches to try and keep him engaged.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

elcap15 said:


> He is definitely not controlling the defense the way he could be. Part of that is the lakers defense is so porous, and our rotations non existant, that he has to basically go one on two in the paint against a guard and a big. It makes him look bad, but that is not his fault.
> 
> Still, he doesnt look engaged every play like you said. I think a solution might be to get him a ton of touches to try and keep him engaged.


Ding ding ding. Touches do wonders for a players motivation. It was the same thing with Bynum.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Ding ding ding. Touches do wonders for a players motivation. It was the same thing with Bynum.


Why won't you respond to my posts where I said hes only getting 2 less touches than he got in his highest shots per game days in Orlando?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Because that's still two less touches. And in Orlando he touched the ball on basically every possession. Touches do not necessarily mean shots. 

The more involved a guy is, the more motivated and determined he will play. Some people have natural motivation, others need an atmosphere to provide their motivation.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Because that's still two less touches. And in Orlando he touched the ball on basically every possession. Touches do not necessarily mean shots.
> 
> The more involved a guy is, the more motivated and determined he will play. Some people have natural motivation, others need an atmosphere to provide their motivation.


No, Dwight didn't have the ball a lot of times and not shoot. Hes not good at passing out of the paint. Hes not a good passer by any means. Not a black hole, but not a guy you want to have the ball unless he's in decent position. 

And he's getting 2 less touches because LA has a much more competent scorers around him. 


You're going to have to put some of the blame on Dwight at some point Mojo.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

his attempts this season: 11.1 and attempts career average: 11.2 - ftas are about same as usual, rebounds are down, blocks up, fouls up, turnovers up, assists an uninspiring 1.9 apg career high etc

but he hasnt had a chance to be involved in a real P+R game and hasnt been used in the ways that he was used in Orlando

here's an interesting stat for Howard - this season 61% of his baskets are assisted, last season with the Magic only 46% which means the Magic were letting him spend more time setting up/creating his own shots


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pau Gasol is the one being used improperly in my eyes. 

"Hey Pau, forget all your strengths and do some of that stuff Ryan Anderson did for Orlando."

"Can I play in the paint and play defense?"

"****, have you ever seen Ryan play? If you ever go close to the paint we're going to bench you and say its because of a fake injury!"


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Pau Gasol is the one being used improperly in my eyes.
> 
> "Hey Pau, forget all your strengths and do some of that stuff Ryan Anderson did for Orlando."
> 
> ...


this is true too


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

R-Star said:


> No, Dwight didn't have the ball a lot of times and not shoot. Hes not good at passing out of the paint. Hes not a good passer by any means. Not a black hole, but not a guy you want to have the ball unless he's in decent position.
> 
> And he's getting 2 less touches because LA has a much more competent scorers around him.
> 
> ...


You misunderstand. I'm not talking blame. I'm talking potential solutions to the problem. Dwight must be used in a way that maximizes his ability - beating his man down the floor and sealing his post position. Then he must be given the ball more in that position. That's the solution, not what Dantoni is currently doing with him. Look, Dwight has an ego, so if he isn't touching the ball enough its going to demotivate him.

The blame falls on 90% of the team.


----------

